# Rytera Nemesis, Did I do Well?



## sizewoods (Jul 4, 2006)

*ooooohhhhhhh ya*

You did very well! The nemisis is a great shootin bow, I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll give you 311 for it. heck of a back up bow


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow you got the deal of the year that bow at that price.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

you got one hell of a deal just keep me in mind if you want to get rid of that bad boy....:wink:


----------



## ks_coh (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, after shooting it you may make the Mathews the backup.


----------



## DougU (Jan 15, 2010)

Terrible Terrible purchase!!!!!! Since I'm feeling in a generous mood, I'll give you $312.00 to save your graces :wink:and pay shipping!!!!!!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

312.01:darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

You STOLE that bow!  You will love it, I love mine! Pleasure to shoot and a tackdriver! :thumb:


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

$318 - great job!


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

ks_coh said:


> Yes, after shooting it you may make the Mathews the backup.


That should be a forgone conclusion.


----------

